# DIRECTV2PC Playback "Advisor"



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

This message is part rant and part cry for help. 

I've downloaded the DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor ( more like stupid guarddog ) and it will not lot me update. Everything comes up as green except for CPU which comes up as grey ( UNKNOWN ).

I have a laptop with an AMD Turion II Dual-Core Mobile M520. Best I can tell this chip smokes many of the AMD CPUs listed on the information page.

Anyone have any clue how to get around this blocking issue?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrpai said:


> This message is part rant and part cry for help.
> 
> I've downloaded the DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor ( more like stupid guarddog ) and it will not lot me update. Everything comes up as green except for CPU which comes up as grey ( UNKNOWN ).
> 
> ...


The advisor isn't and doesn't "block" anything. The advisor and DirecTV2PC are completely separate [an independent] apps.
"I'd guess" you're having pop-up issues with the website.
Try this link:
http://hr20.dbstalk.com/d2pc/DIRECTV.v5717.zip


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

Interesting. I went to:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/directv2pc

and clicked on the link "Download DIRECTV2PC application for FREE" which took me to:

https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/index.jsp

IE didn't get me any messages about script errors or blocked popups. On the left I see a big step 3 get application for free ( thought I already clicked a button that says download for FREE ) but mousing over the button and text gives me no hyperlinks.

I saw a big DOWNLOAD NOW! button for the advisor and it worked. I'm not sure how I was supposed to navigate to the ZIP file that you attached but I'm going to download it quickly in case someone decides it shouldn't be there.

Thanks!


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

Course now the problem is this "FREE" application is requiring a serial #.

Ugh...

Googling found this page:

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1402

which states the upgrade advisor is part of the activation process to get the serial #. It certainly does seem to *BLOCK* me based on it's tight coupling to specific CPU models.


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

I take it back. On the page that pops up the download for the advisor you have to scroll down to the bottom of the screen to find the form to request your activation. The next screen then has the download link.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Following your first link send me here [after clicking on download at the bottom].

What is shown here is the Advisor download pop-up. If you cancel the pop-up, the page behind asking for your name & email, is what everyone needs to do and "submit". This is what starts the download of DirecTV2PC.


----------

